
Blockchain Under the Hood: The Only Way to Adoption - discovan
https://blog.smartdec.net/crypto-under-the-hood-the-only-way-to-adoption-6544eee81b20
======
msbenighted
Bitcoin is about taking responsibility of your own money. If you don't know
how Bitcoin works, you don't actually own it. It's like "not your keys - not
your coins", but "not your knowledge - not your coins".

~~~
discovan
Yes, that kind of instrument (with crypto under the hood) would not be perfect
or "pure". However, people use cash or banks, which are perfect neither, and
benefit from it. Anyway, we should better try to build it than try to guess
how it will be used.

